# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: برای شروع

## mehran788

با سلام و خسته نباشید
من تازه می خوام وارد برنامه نویسی avr بشم قبلا هم برنامه نویسی کردم ولی با سخت افزار کار نکردم به خاطر همین این نوع برنامه نویسی یکم واسم گنگه.منبع خوبی هم فعلا پیدا نکردم.یکی دو تا مقاله خوندم ولی باز هم زیاد راه نیافتادم کسی می شه یکم درباره چگونگی شروع راهنماییم کنه.
ایا منبع مناسبی واسه یادگیری طراحی مدار هست و حالا فرض بر اینکه این مدار رو طراحی کردیم و برنامه رو هم نوشتیم حالا چطور برنامه رو به مدار منتقل کنیم.
ممنون میشم کمی راهنماییم کنین.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

به نام خدا
اگه یکم تو بخش نگاه می انداخی خوب بود ولی به هر حل 
یک سر به لینکای پایین بزن 
اگه چیزی نگرفتی یا خواستی بیشتر یاد بگیری بگو
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AVR-فارسی
چند پست این تاپیک قدیمی
از پست های پایین شروع کن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ن-تاپیک)
بهره ببینی
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?125197-AVR
اینجا بعد نیست
چنتا شبههات از بین می بره ولی حیف ناتمام موند
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ت-مرتبط
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ال-سی-دی
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...پروتئوس
این بخش شبیه ساز پرو تئوس
خیلی خیلی لازمه دانلودش کن سوالی بود بپرس
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...لکتریکی
با تشکر

----------


## mehran788

واقعا ممنون از لطفتون فعلا اینها رو بخونم تا اگه باز مشکلی پیش اومد بگم

----------

